# Eastry Hospital



## Ether (Feb 20, 2007)

On the way back from Richborough power station myself and Fieldym visited Eastry hospital for a quick look around. 

The place is pretty well boarded up and we couldn't see a way into the main building, we managed to slip in to one of the buildings through the basement and get some photos.

Found some dodgy looking cell type rooms in the basement, i might be wrong but they certainly looked like cells! 

Were have to make a return visit as we ran out of time trying access to the other buildings as we got there late on the way home.

Lock on one of the cell type doors in the basement




Old forgotten trolley bed




Old screen




Old bed




Vile of yellow liquid




Will definatly be making a return visit to try access to the other buildings


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ether,

This place looks interesting, I find it a bit shocking that there is still used specimine bottles lying around. Is this the norm for disused hospitals. 


Simon-G


----------



## Pete (Feb 20, 2007)

Simon-G;10558; said:


> Hi Ether,
> 
> This place looks interesting, I find it a bit shocking that there is still used specimine bottles lying around. Is this the norm for disused hospitals.
> 
> ...



Hi Simon-G

Those specimen bottles (called vacutainers) are very common and frequently knock about. They are used for blood and the stuff in the bottom of that one is a serum which allows the sample to be used for certain tests. It should be harmless as long as they are empty.

Pete


----------



## Cobweb (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting find. I find those specimen bottles a bit worrying , you would've thought that they would dispose of them properly when they pack up to leave?


----------



## Potter (Mar 4, 2007)

That place looks great.

Yes, that yellow stuff looks worrying.


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 3, 2007)

Today Indy and i set out to see somewhere we hadn't been to before. With a few options on the cards we agreed on Eastry Hospital near Deal in Kent.

It turned out to be a very interesting find and after a hard time finding a way in we spent about 3 hours roaming Eastry's unconventional corridors and long, narrow rooms. There are a number of buildings that make up a cluster on site and unfortunately we didnt gain access to the block at the rear or the buildings closest the road. everything was overgrown with ivy and much of the furniture remained inside. The main part of the building formed a huge courtyard which had an older looking block in the middle whiched housed kitchens and some other rooms including 1 with immaculate brown 70's floral wallpaper!

All in all a good afternoons explore and nice to see somewhere new!

pics...


----------



## indy (Jun 4, 2007)

few of my pics


----------



## King Al (Jun 4, 2007)

Indy, Mr. Bones let me be the first to say.. great pic’s guys, shame about that piano.

Keep up the good work


----------



## chelle (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks like a great explore.whats security like there......excellents pics by the way


----------



## chelle (Jun 4, 2007)

Think i may have to take trip down there to have a look


----------



## King Al (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I might go and have a peek some time soon, I want a look at that piano


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 4, 2007)

Love that pic of the wheelchair in the doorway, Mr. B, and that outside shot of the slate roofs. And some lovely atmospheric photos as always, Indie.
Good stuff, guys. 

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## lost (Jun 5, 2007)

Excellent, I've wanted to see more pics of this place since I saw it on that other site.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2007)

Would like to add me own complements -well done Mr Bones & Indy -excellent pictures -atmospheric and melancholic at the same time. Glad you had a good visit at this place.

Lb


----------



## Pagan (Jun 5, 2007)

Excellent photos Mr Bones and Indy


----------



## King Al (Jun 6, 2007)

Good stuff guys, as usual, very atmospheric, very cool. I like the picture of the bed. Cells in the basement ay, I wouldn’t mind a look at those


----------



## rethmal (Nov 6, 2008)

*Luvin' these photo's*

The photo's are fab, very atmospheric and what a loveyl building this used to be. Is the building still standing now does anyone know? Am off on a random outing or two sometime soon and would like to take a look"


----------



## slb97 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi,

Looks like a great place! I'm listening to Gary Moore's song Empty Rooms on you tube and it seems to compliment this place perfectly, I'm getting goose bumps! If it is still accessible I'd love to go and happy to tag along with another person/team if anyone's interested. Cheers, Sara


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 17, 2008)

Went past on Saturday. Mostly all demolished now, they are retaining a few buildings closest to the road (or so the signs on the windows say)


----------

